# Recommended stop in Seville



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're hoping to head for Seville today and, as usual, our planning is non-existent!

I looked up a couple of stops in the CampingCar info - one warned against thieves (2009, I think), the other was 18€ for 24hrs.

Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just ben chatting ot someone who's just come from there - how's that for co-incidence!

They stayed at a marina at Gelves, half an hour on the bus to Seville centre, so that sounds good. Will try that.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have stayed at the site at Dos Hermanos just outside Seville a couple of times and that is fine. Bus stops outside to take you into central Seville.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Could endorse that, the site at Dos Hermanas is smallish but nice, within easy walking distance of the town and on a regular bus route.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't think there is much choice for Seville, Dos Hermanos.
Staying there at the moment.
10min walk to bus, 1.5 euro each way , every 30 mins. 
Temperature 41C no bar, swimming pool not open ,
some very small pitches, some so small you would have difficulty winding out an awning.
Expensive.
Just shows what you can get away with if there is no competition.
Seville worth a visit.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*recomended stop in seville*

hi,

if you dont want a campsite just parking overnight, there is a parking spot on the old expo site,just over the bridge from the bull ring,£10 per night,but no facilites,but its got somebody on the gate 24/7,nice guys. and as you are walking to the bridge,there is the circular bus route,1euro,and its as good as a tour bus,goes all round seville,.

we stopped there 3 nights in march,and really enjoyed seville.

mags

if you need the lat long, i,m sure i,ve got them in the van.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*camping sevilla*

Hi mags you wouldn't have the coordinates that you could let me have and thanks for the info anyway cheers Brian.....


----------

